# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos

## Sierra Exportadora

Ñustas.jpg 
En el marco de las celebraciones por el Día de la Papa Sierra Exportadora presenta hoy en Huancavelica distintos productos hechos con este tubérculo, para resaltar la importancia del valor agregado a la papa, la inclusión productiva  y la industrialización de los andes peruanos. 
Hojuelas fritas, panetón de papa, almidón de papa (chuño), papa seca y otros productos se exponen en una especie de supermercado, en la plaza Bolognesi de Huancavelica.    
 “Estamos convencidos que el Estado debe asumir la tarea de promover el valor agregado para la papa, impulsar su camino hacia la industrialización”, afirma el economista Martín Villafuerte Kanemoto, ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora. 
El objetivo en una región como Huancavelica es, precisó, promover la industrialización de las papas nativas, su producto estrella, para lo cual hay que darles valor agregado, modernizar su imagen y equilibrar la oferta del producto en el mercado.  *Cadena productiva de la papa nativa* 
En Huancavelica, Sierra Exportadora viene trabajando con los productores que integran la cadena de papa nativa para mejorar sus niveles de producción y productividad, informó Wilfredo Ramos, jefe del Centro de Promoción Económica de la institución en esta región.   
Detalló que hasta el momento se ha brindado asistencia técnica a 107 productores de papa nativa de 18 localidades, en un área de 161.83 hectáreas, lo que ha permitido incrementar la producción de la papa nativa de esta región en 50%. 
Esta asistencia técnica empieza con la selección de semillas y el trabajo con tuberculillos de genética mejorada para garantizar el control de plagas y enfermedades, hasta el desarrollo de competencias productivas y de gestión entre 172 productores de papa de Huancavelica.  También se impulsaron mecanismos de asociatividad, que han permitido la formación de 8 organizaciones de productores fortalecidos en la región.  ministro 2.jpgTemas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana Artículo: Sierra Exportadora impulsa creación de marca Café Neoancestral Artículo: Gobierno impulsa desarrollo agropecuario para lograr inclusión social y competitividad Artículo: Sierra Exportadora fomentará industrialización de bambú para construir viviendas baratas

----------


## Sierra Exportadora

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Compartimos con ustedes un pequeño video con la participación de Sierra Exportadora en el "Día Nacional de la Papa", el día 30 de mayo del 2012, en Huancavelica, con énfasis en la promoción del valor agregado del tubérculo, la inclusión productiva de sus productores y el mejoramiento del empaque del producto en cajas de cartón corrugado. 
Saludos

----------

